# Dipstick length 69 gto



## Jimsgoat (Sep 1, 2018)

Guys, just doing my first oil change and have a couple of questions.
My service manual says the motor should take US 6qts with oil filter. (400ci).
I've put this much oil in and the dipstick says I'm way short?
My questions are: is the 6qts correct?
What length sould the dipstick be on a 69 GTO with a/c?
Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I can tell you that the stock pan holds 5 quarts and the filter 1 for a total of 6 quarts. If you happen to have an aftermarket pan or one that was modified for racing purposes that is deeper and used to add additional oil, it could hold 6-7 quarts. 

I am not sure on this, but some cars do have a longer dipstick so you can access it with AC in place. Could simply be the wrong dipstick or an aftermarket replacement as someone has replaced it with another that fit so as not to leave the tube open to the elements.

Hopefully another member will chime in on this. :thumbsup:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Jimsgoat said:


> What length sould the dipstick be on a 69 GTO with a/c?
> Thanks


The dipstick for an A/C car is 29", the non-A/C dipstick is 17 1/2"


----------



## Jimsgoat (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks. My dipstick is 28 1/4 inches from the bottom of the collar to the end, but I've just noticed that someone has tried to file off the Full mark and has scratched another mark below it.
Could you please tell me the measurement from the dipstick collar to the "Full" mark? On a 29 inch dipstick.
Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope its not an issue with the internal dip stick tube being incorrect or bent

has the motor been apart ???


----------



## Jimsgoat (Sep 1, 2018)

Yes the motor has been apart at some time in the past. Unfortunately I have no documentation on the vehicles past. I've only owned the car for a month. The motor does have a new sump on it but I dont know if it's an original or after market.
A bit of a conundrum! 
If someone can give the length of the dipstick from collar to the Full mark, I can check to see if the scratch mark on my dipstick matches.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jimsgoat said:


> Yes the motor has been apart at some time in the past. Unfortunately I have no documentation on the vehicles past. I've only owned the car for a month. The motor does have a new sump on it but I dont know if it's an original or after market.
> A bit of a conundrum!
> If someone can give the length of the dipstick from collar to the Full mark, I can check to see if the scratch mark on my dipstick matches.


If the pan looks to be original in shape & size, the best way is to simply fill the pan with the 5 quarts and see where it measures up on dip stick. This would be my choice to do it this way so I know that it was accurate. If the original dipstick tube was somehow changed out or not correctly installed, it could be possible that its length could be shorter or longer than the factory installed tube and this would affect your reading/mark on the dipstick if you went by a measured distance provided by any of us.



*BLK69JUDGE *points out that it is possible that the lower dipstick tube could be positioned wrong or left off during the rebuild. This directs the dipstick into the pan and into the oil for a correct reading. Other wise, the dipstick may not be "hitting" the oil level correctly to give you a true reading. And if it was left off, it is possible that the rotating crankshaft will hit the dipstick and snap it off. Ask me how I know. LOL Check out these images at Butler to see what is being talked of. https://butlerperformance.com/c-128...its-oil-accessories-dip-sticks-and-tubes.html


----------



## Jimsgoat (Sep 1, 2018)

Yes the motor has been apart at some time in the past. Unfortunately I have no documentation on the vehicles past. I've only owned the car for a month. The motor does have a new sump on it but I dont know if it's an original or after market.
A bit of a conundrum! 
If someone can give the length of the dipstick from collar to the Full mark, I can check to see if the scratch mark on my dipstick is in the right place.


Okay I'll just put the 6 quarts in and mark the dipstick at that level.
Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jimsgoat said:


> Yes the motor has been apart at some time in the past. Unfortunately I have no documentation on the vehicles past. I've only owned the car for a month. The motor does have a new sump on it but I dont know if it's an original or after market.
> A bit of a conundrum!
> If someone can give the length of the dipstick from collar to the Full mark, I can check to see if the scratch mark on my dipstick is in the right place.
> 
> ...


You can put 5 quarts in the dry pan and measure. If you put six, this would include the filter, so make sure you run the engine so the oil will circulate and fill the filter - thus leaving the 5 quarts in the pan and 1 in the filter for a total of 6 quarts. Just wanted to be clear on this.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Both of my cars do not have A/C, Replacement 29" dipsticks are available as well;

https://www.thepartsplaceinc.com/pr...455-with-a-c-nos-gm-9793341-measures-29/17628


----------

